# why would new wax ring fail



## sisyphus (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello all, recently had to change the wax ring because of a bathroom reno. didn't have any problems until today. my son had used the bathroom and clogged it with toilet paper. used the plunger and then flushed it and water started to leak from the base. went into the basement and there was a shower of water leaking from the ceiling. I repeated what I did with the same results. do I need an auger, or just replace the wax ring. never had this happen. thanks


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 18, 2014)

Assuming the clog is downstream of the ring I can't imagine a WC tank having enough pressure to break the seal.

Maybe the clog revealed a ring seating problem that had been there all along.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2014)

You have a pretty good plug up down stream from the toilet and pressure of plunging has blown the seal. Take the toilet off and auger the pipe.


----------



## sisyphus (Mar 18, 2014)

thanks for the responses. just went back into the bathroom and used the plunger and flushed the toilet. everything is back to normal. now I'm really confused.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2014)

Water has slowly drained thru the blockage and the toilet will work fine until the pipe is full again.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 19, 2014)

That's an impressive plunger, brand name/model # ?


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 19, 2014)

did you check to see if the flange was sealed well? Maybe it's not the wax ring that's leaking.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 19, 2014)

Maybe after reno, you need a taller ring?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 19, 2014)

kok328 said:


> Maybe after reno, you need a taller ring?


Knowing the height of the existing ring and with a mech. drawing from the WC maker this can possibly be checked without removing the toilet.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 19, 2014)

Wuzzat? said:


> Knowing the height of the existing ring and with a mech. drawing from the WC maker this can possibly be checked without removing the toilet.



If it leaked for any reason it needs to be changed as it will now be leaking sewer gas into the house.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 19, 2014)

Now that you mention it, yes, and this smell should be detectable at the uncaulked back end of the WC.

On WC removal the relative heights can be checked but I'm not sure how much a wax ring is supposed to be compressed.  

". . . so that it compresses just enough to form a good seal without squeezing out into the drainage path and causing an obstruction.
The wax ring should be compressed around 1/2 to 3/4 it's [sic] initial height once installed. "

You da' man, Mistuh W!


----------



## nealtw (Mar 19, 2014)

The flange should be level with the floor, as this is a new ring, the height difference should be known, it may be that the wax ring placement is the problem ( I have screwed them up setting a toilet)


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 20, 2014)

Has anyone tried these seals?

http://www.fernco.com/plumbing/wax-free-toilet-seal


----------



## havasu (Mar 20, 2014)

I see them as a great use for a home in a high heat location, where the wax could melt, but have not used them personally.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 20, 2014)

interesting........................


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 20, 2014)

Over the last couple months I set 3 toilets and never thought to try something new. And cursed every one for making a sticky mess getting the old wax off. It was just force of habit buying the wax. I think the next one I do I will try a fernco if I can find them around.


----------

